# My first pictures with fujifilm s1600



## kalin.p (Jun 28, 2010)

HI, all

Finally  I got so desired photo by me!And I want to show  you the first pictures I made!




























I hope that you will like it!Then I put more! if you do not like something, it will accept any  criticism!

Greetings!
Kalin!


----------

